# 1 year left........



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well boys and girls, it looks like we have one year of statewide archery hunting left in Utah. The WB/Peay board just passed option #2, along with the addition to make bowhunters choose a unit, and the best part........... wait for it............. a shorter season _/O 
They even had the gall to give the board a check for "conservation" right there in public just after they pitched their agenda. :evil: :evil: 
Now this doesn't take effect until 2012 so you have about a year left to pick which flavor of Vaseline or KY you prefer before the board lets you have it.
Looks like the rich just got a little richer!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Montana, Georgia, Nebraska, here I come... Utah can kiss my wood arrow shootin, tree stand sittin, plaid wool shirt wearin ass. 

I smelled this rat 15 years ago. Now he's done taken up residence in the pantry, eaten his fill, and sh*t all over everything. Time for some rat poison... :?


----------



## stripper (Apr 15, 2008)

[quotI smelled this rat 15 years ago. Now he's done taken up residence in the pantry, eaten his fill, and sh*t all over everything. Time for some rat poison... e][/quote]

Amen to brother.......And why shorten the season?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

"And why the shorter season...." So they can prove they can screw us all, from top to bottom and side to side. No one threatens their power as shown today. A few dictating policy for the masses. What a freaking joke. The day I have always dreaded has arrived, money now controls the sport. Makes it kind of hard to give a **** about any of the issues now. I've been a member of the Dedicated Hunter program since its inception. I've worked on habitat improvement all over the South end of the state. That has probably come to a close. 40 hours for the last enrollment will most likely be the last. I guess its time to see what I can for fishing until big money corrupts it also.


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know how this will affect the extended archery along the Wasatch Front? Will there still be an extended season?

Thanks,


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

How many days is the shortened season? And what about the Archery elk season?

Mark


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

They didn't vote/decide on how many days to cut off because this change won't happen until 2012. So, it will come up on the agenda for this years (2011) RAC meetings. I hope it's no more than 1 day and I hope whatever time they take away, will be on the front end of the season instead of the back end. They did not mention anything about elk seasons.

The extended area will not be effected except you will have to pick and draw the unit that covers where you want to hunt. That will be the issue!!!.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah the Wasatch Front just became the new Henry Mountains...


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm not even a bow hunter and I feel you guys got hosed big time! they need to give the archery hunters more incentives to hunt archery.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Will there still be the extended season that you can hunt after the general season is over or can you only hunt the extended if you draw that unit? If so, that'll suck and you'll be right Justin... just another super long, stretched out Henries unit. Hopefully they don't touch the elk....


----------



## killdeer (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not an archer but I hunt the bow hunt (dedicated hunter). The weather is great and the mountain is lush. The deer are not impacted too much.
I sent a message to the WB asking to reconsider the amendment doing away with the statewide archery hunt. Their own logic stated that more bow hunters might help the deer recover.
My main concern is hunter unity--all hunters. Deer herds and deer hunting in the state are in a crisis state. We can't expect more opportunity with less deer. United hunters can help both problems. I think they (we) will fail if we alienate any group of hunters. Unity is our best hope.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's the bottom line.......You want your voices heard......DON'T BUY ANY TAGS OR PUT IN FOR ANY DRAWS,this will send a clear message that WE ain't playing around. One year with no revenue and sh*t will change. Everyone keeps saying money controls all decisions, and money is the biggest factor. Well don't give them any and see what happens.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fowlmouth, you are 100% correct in that statement. The problem I see, is that for every person who protests there will be one more saying here is my chance to get that permit. I agree, if no one bought tags there would have to be change!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

If they shorten the deer hunt take it away from the front part of the season.Not the end. They will not mess with the elk hunt right now.They are not hurting like the deer heards are.If I don't draw a deer tag then I will go and get a elk tag and hunt them and then when duck hunting starts will put down the bow pick up the shot gun and kill ducks and I will try and get my late season cow tag for my meat.


Fowlmoyth I agree with you 110% but like said before some body will else will think here my chance to get my once in lift time tag.


----------

